# My "Shakashima" Table



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone! I was going to wait until I finished this project, but I'm gitty about it thought I would post some progress pictures. The table gets its name from my inspiration from the Shakers and the Japanese craftsman George Nakashima. The Legs/Stretchers and top Rails were cut from 12/4 Cherry. The side panels and cabinet doors and top will be curly maple.

I'm still having trouble figuring out how I'm going to fasten the bottom. Any ideas? I thought I would run a cleat in the front and cut tenons on the end grain. The mortises in the stretchers could have slop on the back side to give the bottom room to move. The inside will be divided into 3 spaces with the center left open in front and back for components. I'm kinda figuring the assembly as I go. 

Thanks for taking a peek.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

It took some head scratching to get the cove to work on the top rails. The tenons were sized with a rabbit block plane.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's an idea of what the panels will look like. I'm book matching curly maple.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's my original design.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Beatutiful Work.... Ben*

If you designed it and drew it, you did a great job.:thumbsup:
Then the wood selection and craftsmanship follow as well!
The finished work will be something to see.  bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the finished project. Nice pictures and even nicer work!


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow. I love the detailed craftmanship in this piece, you give me somthing to aspire too!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> If you designed it and drew it, you did a great job.:thumbsup:
> Then the wood selection and craftsmanship follow as well!
> The finished work will be something to see.  bill


Yes it's my design and drawing. My first design actually.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't see any Nakashima in it, but it doesn't matter to me it is very beautiful. Love the design and as mentioned your choise of material and execution are A1. Can't wait to see it finished. I hope you aren't going to stain it. Just my own peculiarity I guess but I do not like to see the beauty of natural wood hidden. If a craftsman wants a darker piece he/she should select a darker species. 





.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. I'm with you Tex on the overuse of stain. The only color I will be using is tint on the maple to pop the grain. I don't plan to darken the wood, just build on the natural contrast of the curl figure. I'll sand off the surface after dying the board enough for it to soak into the curl. 

I quit my job as a carpenter a couple of weeks ago (long story... has something to do with working for a morally bankrupt GC), and while looking for another job/career, I'm trying to finish building this piece. The rub is, I can't spend all the time I want in the workshop because my loved ones would rather see me look for a job! I'm building this piece on spec. However, its only my third piece of furniture. So the idea of it being a financially sound pursuit right now is not being greeted with huge support.

Its killing me not to be in the workshop right now working on it. But I have a bunch of applications out, and my resume is in order. Hopefully I get an offer.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa! Nice job on the table. The wood is wonderful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, talk about your labour of love. What a fantastic job. Love the look of the entire project. Congratulations on the design and the execution of it. Nice work.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

me109a said:


> Wow. I love the detailed craftmanship in this piece, you give me somthing to aspire too!


Thanks for the compliment! I aspire to do work like YOUR'S! LOL You have some really nice inlay work. Thanks again!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very impressive furniture piece. Nice lines...well done.












 









.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

ben arnott said:


> . . . I have a bunch of applications out, and my resume is in order. Hopefully I get an offer.


Any local should hire you for any kind of woodworking or other craftsmanship endeavor if they have half a brain. If you don't get on in your field of enjoyment you will thrive wherever you do end up. 




.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Job vs Career*

Ben I think that you have a career in building furniture rather than a carpenter's job. You may have to work as a carpenter or almost anything you can survive on until your "career" gets off the ground. This piece will open some doors for you and make sure take some "show" type photos with good lighting and a suitable background drop curtain or photo studio roll paper.

Market your self on You Tube, make a video, get hits, take orders what ever you can think of. You have real talent and obviously love what you do. You may also try art studios for new commissions and try to get a piece in on consignment. To bad you didn't make 2 of these but knowing how at this point will make the second one easy. Mass has a ton of furniture makers so the competition may be fierce. Try places out of state, Santa Fe comes to mind...lots of money, great art town. I donno. Fine woodworking will publish your photos in the "Readers Gallery" section. See if they will do an article on you. Another place is Woodshop News for personal articles.
Any magazine like Wood, would like a step by step photo array like you have posted here.
Just throwin' out some ideas .....Best to you, :thumbsup: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice piece Ben. I like the design. I'll be anxious to see the finished pics.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice table and great pics! Beautiful wood too. I appreciate seeing your hand drawn designs. Good looking holdfast did you forge it? Keep us posted.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice. A few of the those cuts definitely look like "head-scratchers", but they came out beautiful. And the curves in the design are perfect. 
What finish are you planning for the cherry? I do a bit of cherry and was just interested.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben,

I think you've hit a home run! A beautiful design and creative execution. Some of your techniques are very clever.

I too am a carpenter and am aspiring to become a full time professional furniture maker.

Your table reminds me of some of my own projects.

Keep up the great work!

Bret


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Ben I think that you have a career in building furniture rather than a carpenter's job. You may have to work as a carpenter or almost anything you can survive on until your "career" gets off the ground. This piece will open some doors for you and make sure take some "show" type photos with good lighting and a suitable background drop curtain or photo studio roll paper.
> 
> Market your self on You Tube, make a video, get hits, take orders what ever you can think of. You have real talent and obviously love what you do. You may also try art studios for new commissions and try to get a piece in on consignment. To bad you didn't make 2 of these but knowing how at this point will make the second one easy. Mass has a ton of furniture makers so the competition may be fierce. Try places out of state, Santa Fe comes to mind...lots of money, great art town. I donno. Fine woodworking will publish your photos in the "Readers Gallery" section. See if they will do an article on you. Another place is Woodshop News for personal articles.
> Any magazine like Wood, would like a step by step photo array like you have posted here.
> Just throwin' out some ideas .....Best to you, :thumbsup: bill


Bill, Thanks a lot for your encouragement. The kind of support that happens in this forum reminds me I'm in the right place doing the right thing. You have some great ideas. I'm going to try everything and see what sticks.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Mizer said:


> Nice table and great pics! Beautiful wood too. I appreciate seeing your hand drawn designs. Good looking holdfast did you forge it? Keep us posted.


Thanks Mizer! The holdfasts were forged by some fellas up in Gelina Alaska. I had a hard time finding forged holdfasts. For some reason, most everything is cast. These guys do great work and are super cool. I couldn't be happier with them. It took about a month in the humid New England summer for them to season enough to stick like velcro. Now, one whack! Snug hold. 

The guy's name is Phil Koontz. I read about him in an issue of Woodworking magazine. 

http://www.galenavillageblacksmith.com/


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> Very nice. A few of the those cuts definitely look like "head-scratchers", but they came out beautiful. And the curves in the design are perfect.
> What finish are you planning for the cherry? I do a bit of cherry and was just interested.


Thank you! I've been doing some tests with new technique for me that I learned watching thewoodwhisperer.com finish a project. The whole piece will get a couple coats of General Finishes Seal a Cell Clear, followed by General Finishes Oil Urethane Top coat. At least that's the plan.

The Maple will get one additional step prior to the above, which I talked about earlier. I'll seal the trans-tint with Bullseye Seal Coat and sand it to remove most of the tint, leaving greater contrast in the figure.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Ben

Beautiful design and superb workmanship. As others have said, look forward to final pictures. I wish you all the best in your "career" pursuit.


----------



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

This is gorgeous already. I'd stop here. ;-)


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Bob, Roger. 

Bob, if I don't get into the shop soon, it may turn out to be finished as is! LOL From Medfi'd are ya? That's just down the road from me. I live in Marlborough.


----------



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

Medford, actually, Ben. All of 45 minutes from Marlboro.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome looking table. You do real nice work.

Red


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

ben arnott said:


> T The whole piece will get a couple coats of General Finishes Seal a Cell Clear, followed by General Finishes Oil Urethane Top coat. At least that's the plan.


Do you mean the other way around? One coat of sealer and at least three coats of Top Coat is how I do it.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Mizer said:


> Do you mean the other way around? One coat of sealer and at least three coats of Top Coat is how I do it.


Mizer, Yes, thanks for the correction. :yes:


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben that looks great so far. I really like the curve on the tops and bottoms of the legs, very elegant. Good luck with the job search as well.
In your original post you asked a question on how you could attach the bottom but I couldn’t understand what you were asking. Do you have it solved or do you still need help figuring it out?


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

The Everyman Show said:


> Ben that looks great so far. I really like the curve on the tops and bottoms of the legs, very elegant. Good luck with the job search as well.
> In your original post you asked a question on how you could attach the bottom but I couldn’t understand what you were asking. Do you have it solved or do you still need help figuring it out?


Thanks John! Yes, I'm trying to decide the best way to fasten the bottom to the legs and apron. I want there to be room for the wood to expand without opening the joints of the legs. I thought about putting a cleat on the apron and screwing the cleat into the bottom from underneath. I'm not sure what the traditional solution would be. I'd like to minimize the use of screws, etc. 

The other piece of the puzzle is that there will be three separate bays to the cabinet. Two will have cabinet doors and the center will be open on both the front and the back (for audio/video components). I plan to make the separation with two panels. 

I've looked for similar construction in numerous books. Most makers would build this type of piece with a carcase type construction or a box. But because the legs carry through the corners from top to bottom on my piece, it's more like a sideboard or a raised buffet (which I've only found diagrams with no bottoms). Any suggestions would be appreciated greatly!!:smile:


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben I think I understand your dilemma. I applaud your wanting to use actual joinery over the use of fasteners.
First off - are you using sheet goods for the base or are you using solid wood? If you are using sheet goods (Plywood, MDF etc.) then the expansion issue would be minimum. If you are using solid wood then the possible expansion could be considerable (as much as 3/16” to ¼” ) depending on climate conditions.
If your bottom rails are not yet glued and attached to your legs – you could always run a dovetailed groove along the full length of the inside of the rails and in turn make a cleat that has the corresponding dovetail along one long edge. This would achieve a solution that would not be dependent on fasteners.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

The Everyman Show said:


> Ben I think I understand your dilemma. I applaud your wanting to use actual joinery over the use of fasteners.
> First off - are you using sheet goods for the base or are you using solid wood? If you are using sheet goods (Plywood, MDF etc.) then the expansion issue would be minimum. If you are using solid wood then the possible expansion could be considerable (as much as 3/16” to ¼” ) depending on climate conditions.
> If your bottom rails are not yet glued and attached to your legs – you could always run a dovetailed groove along the full length of the inside of the rails and in turn make a cleat that has the corresponding dovetail along one long edge. This would achieve a solution that would not be dependent on fasteners.


I am using solid wood throughout and the assembly in pictures is just dry fitted. I've yet to glue anything up. 

This is helpful! I hadn't thought of a dovetail on the inside of the rails. That's a great idea. So just to clarify, the dovetail groove accepts a tail which runs the length of a cleat? Or do I just cut a tail on the end grain of the bottom material (a glued up Cherry panel in this case)?


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

See if this explains it a little better. You can then just lay your bottom panel on top of the cleat and as long as you undersize the panel it will expand and contract with no harm done.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah... Gotcha! Thanks John.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

*Finished*

Well I finished my media cabinet. Progress was slow, being the first design and build. Overall, I'm pleased.

All surfaces were hand planed and/or scraped with with a card scraper. I finished it with 2 coats of shellac and 3 coats of oil/urethane.

The top and panels are curly maple, the frame, rails, stiles, legs, bottom, shelves and interior members are cherry. Two interior panels are sugar maple, and the two back panels are sugar maple. No plywood was used. All joints are mortise and tenon.

Thanks for taking a peek!
Ben


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

*Shakashima media cabinet completed*

More "finished" photographs..


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful ! :yes:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

That's an amazing first design/build! Beautiful work. You've definitely got the skills!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it blows my mind at some of the talent you guys have
NICE work


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's so good it makes me want to quit!:notworthy: Keep at it. I love seeing your work.

Rob


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm sad its over... On to the next project.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I like everything about this project. Design and execution is superb!

Bret


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome. love that coved top rail. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stunning!

I'd be interested in the hinges you used for the inset doors. I'm doing a cabinet with inset doors and am looking at options for the hinges.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Man that is beautiful no doubt, well done, and nice pics by the way.


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice. Looking forward to future projects from you.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I put it up for sale online and have one buyer, and another who wants to order another one. This is my first piece on spec, and there have been some down days. Thanks to people on here for encouragement and validation. Today is a good day. I feel blessed.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

kjhart0133 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> I'd be interested in the hinges you used for the inset doors. I'm doing a cabinet with inset doors and am looking at options for the hinges.
> 
> ...


Kevin, thank you! The hinges I used are simple pivot hinges I got from rockler. The work real well. There a nice slight resistance to the swinging motion. They were a little tricky to install but the second door as always was easier.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Ben,
Besides the fine craftsmanship on your projects(checked out your album) the photo journey from start to finish further emphasises the work that went into them. Nice!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Just gotta say .. Wow that is a beautiful piece.. Very Nice work


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I appreciate you taking a peek. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

